# Linksys Access Violation



## sweetshortie (Apr 1, 2006)

When I start-up my computer, I get a pop-up thing titled "Linksys Wireless Network Monitor" and says "Access violation at address 004074CD in module 'WMP54GSV1_1.exe'. Read of address 00000368." My only option is to click ok...so I do. Is that message normal/okay?


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

Not normal. You might check the Linksys site to see if it's a known problem.

I'd use Add/Remove Programs to remove the Linksys Wireless Network Monitor and then reinstall it.


----------



## skinnywhiteboy (Jan 26, 2001)

I would remove the Linksys software all together. You don't need it for your wireless card to work. Just the driver.....


----------

